# Stool & Legg joint



## JReed3 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to make a stool similar to the one below. This appears to be a Maloof joint. I have found a little information on making the joint but still not sure which router bits to use. Some people are using 5 degree bits (+-) while others are using something else.

Can someone give some insight to making this joint.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

that joint appears to be done using a Straight Cut Chair Making Router Bit to expand the original dado cut into the stool seat and form the tongue area. The leg is dadoed three sides with the back corners rounded over to meet the radius cut of the straight cut bit.

hope this makes some sense for you. Just a side note, I found out that cutting the leg dado before you shape the leg cut makes truing the dado a lot easier.


----------

